
Ask HN: How long does it take for crud screens to be integrated into a template? - sharemywin
How many hours do you think it would take for CRUD screen to be integrated into a screen template?<p>just trying to get an idea based on various platforms how long it would take to do an MVP. obviously there&#x27;s no right answer.( also, don&#x27;t want to get into a platform war either.)
======
Piskvorrr
From six seconds to eight decades. (Seriously, that's one step of vagueness
from "how long does it take to build an application?")

~~~
sharemywin
So how would you quote someone? do you expect a detailed spec? I don't think
it's unreasonable in the quote process to use some sort of average time to
build a screen to help build an estimate. As long as you qualify your
assumptions.

~~~
Piskvorrr
I expect, at the very least, what the app is supposed to do. Building a screen
is, IMNSHO, not related to the amount of work that is expected; the real time
sinks are functionalities _behind_ the screen. Every time I got into
estimation from GUI, the result was completely unrelated to the estimate.

